# My Uber Drivers



## Lon (Feb 26, 2017)

I have had some interesting drivers with my now 146 Uber rides. Male & female, young & senior.  My last ride I was picked up by a guy that I had hired 45 years ago when he graduated from the University of Denver and had not seen since1990. He told me that he had had three heart attacks over the years and was driving to supplement his income. He did not elaborate but said it was good money and he can work the hours he wants. His vehicle was a new BMW.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 26, 2017)

*Interesting.  I have a friend who uses a wheelchair and uses a local bus service for the disabled called LiftLine.  She has met many nice drivers, some she remembers from when she went to a day treatment program and took rides there.  She has met some nice drivers, as you have.  Lon, a question, is there a way you can call to maybe report a driver you had a bad experience with?  Like if the driver was speeding, or not driving safely?   *


----------



## Lon (Feb 26, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *Interesting.  I have a friend who uses a wheelchair and uses a local bus service for the disabled called LiftLine.  She has met many nice drivers, some she remembers from when she went to a day treatment program and took rides there.  She has met some nice drivers, as you have.  Lon, a question, is there a way you can call to maybe report a driver you had a bad experience with?  Like if the driver was speeding, or not driving safely?   *



Yes---All Uber passengers get their rides by using their SMART PHONES. All these phones as well as the drivers have GPS. At the end of your ride or shortly there after you will get a message from UBER asking you to rate the driver one to five stars, and showing the cost of your ride which is billed directly to the credit card that you have set up with UBER. If you only rate the driver with one or two stars Uber wants to know your complaint.

I have given every driver five stars without exception.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 3, 2017)

I don't even have a dumb phone.  My phone has wires connecting it to the wall.

It would be interesting to know what different kinds of vehicles they drive.  I find some cars are not fun to cram my 6'2" old bones into.


----------

